# Yanks drool over our Torana (from Australia's Herald Sun)



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yanks drool over our Torana
By Kevin Hepworth
29oct04

HOLDEN'S wild Torana TT36 concept car has General Motors' United States devotees drooling.

Revealed at this month's Australian International Motor Show, the TT36's fame has quickly spread to the US with hundreds of comments and suggestions on the leading website www.gminsidenews.com. 
The vast majority of the comments posted at the site are positive with calls for GM to get the TT36 into production as either a Pontiac or a Chevrolet without interfering in design. 

Others suggest the design will lend itself to being the new Saab 9-5. 

With the less-than-overwhelming reception for the Monaro-based Pontiac GTO still rankling with GM, the strength of the reaction in favour of the Torana concept must be heartening. 

It also gives strength to the belief that the car was always aimed at an international market given its extensive use of platform and bits from the GM parts bin. 

Powered by an experimental Australian-built twin-turbo 3.6-litre V6, the TT36 has 280kW and 480Nm driving through a six-speed gearbox to the rear wheels. 

At the show Holden chairman and managing director Denny Mooney stressed that the TT36 was purely a concept but conceded that he would like to see it in production "tomorrow", adding that the decision to use as many GM production parts as they had could be a telling factor in winning the nod to go ahead. 

"It's a concept right now ... there are no production plans -- at the moment," Mooney said at the time. 

"But if you have a look at what GM is doing around the world with show and concept cars then typically we are trying to put something underneath them that is production practical. 

"We will have more discussion depending on the reaction we get ... that is one of the reasons why we do concept cars."


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Very cool little sedan.

Hideous interior, though.


----------

